

Do You Have Any Questions for Us? - lunaru
http://blog.reamaze.com/2014/10/18/do-you-have-any-questions-for-us/

======
hw
customer service is often overlooked and underestimated in a business. A lot
of small businesses don't seem to understand enough how great customer support
leads to happy customers and happy customers in turn lead to revenue.

I wish less and less companies go with the defacto 'Your support question will
be handled in the next 48 hours', or 'Your ticket number is #10388737125', or
many of the robotic, templatized responses that is lazily copied from
somewhere. A 'Reply above this line' also gets on my nerve.

Customer support should be more personal. Unfortunately, that seems to be
missing in a lot of companies' support goals. It also helps if the CS person
has a sense of humor, at the right times of course.

While in interviews I do try and get a sense of how a company, product and
team values their customers, asking about how they do customer support never
crossed my mind. I'd be surprised if there are many people who ask that. That
being said, I'll keep in mind to query whenever my next interview comes up =)

